# Starwood Vacation Ownership (Sheraton / Westin) - "recommended / approved" resalers?



## ackerdl (Apr 14, 2006)

Hello! 

A post and its ensuing discussion a little earlier in this forum regarding "Hilton Grand Vacation Club - resalers" got my attention and made me wonder --- are there any "super agents" or "recommended / approved resalers" that deal either exclusively or largely with Starwood / Sheraton / Westin properties?  I have my eye on a couple of properties that I am very interested in, and I would like to "kick the tires" with someone who deals with them all the time.  No, I've abandoned (per the good advice of the people on this board) the idea of buyng thru the developer due to the savings that can be had on resale.

Properties of most interest: Westin Kierland (Scottsdale) and Sheraton Vistana Villages (Orlando).

Thanks in advance for any / all advice.

Dave


----------



## saluki (Apr 14, 2006)

ackerdl said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> A post and its ensuing discussion a little earlier in this forum regarding "Hilton Grand Vacation Club - resalers" got my attention and made me wonder --- are there any "super agents" or "recommended / approved resalers" that deal either exclusively or largely with Starwood / Sheraton / Westin properties?  I have my eye on a couple of properties that I am very interested in, and I would like to "kick the tires" with someone who deals with them all the time.  No, I've abandoned (per the good advice of the people on this board) the idea of buyng thru the developer due to the savings that can be had on resale.
> 
> ...



You are probably better off putting this in the "Hotel-Based Timeshare" forum, but here are some sites to check out:

- http://www.timeshareaz.com/
- http://www.transactionrealty.com/html/BestBuy.htm
- http://www.myresortnetwork.com/
- http://www.vacationtimesharerentals.com/
- http://www.redweek.com/


----------



## ackerdl (Apr 14, 2006)

You're right --- what is the protocol --- shall I ask an administrator to transfer it, or shall I just copy it and repost it there?


----------



## grgs (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Starwood Vacation Ownership (Sheraton / Westin) - "recommended / approved" resale*



			
				ackerdl said:
			
		

> You're right --- what is the protocol --- shall I ask an administrator to transfer it, or shall I just copy it and repost it there?



I believe correct protocol would be request that the moderator move it.  Do not make a duplicate post.  I'm guessing that as soon as the moderator sees this, it'll be taken care of.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Apr 14, 2006)

You will likely find the beat prices on eBay if the last few months is indicative of the prices - as compared to the prices on the resale sites.


----------

